# Bigcartel website help



## Ashton3888 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello everyone. I purchased a readymade template for my bigcartel store from tonkapark called Sunday drive slideshow. I am trying to change my background but am having a hard time doing so because I don’t know much about CSS or htlm. Can someone walk me through the process?


----------



## kirbymurphy (Aug 25, 2009)

Ashton3888 said:


> Hello everyone. I purchased a readymade template for my bigcartel store from tonkapark called Sunday drive slideshow. I am trying to change my background but am having a hard time doing so because I don’t know much about CSS or htlm. Can someone walk me through the process?


have ya seen: Customizing your store – Big Cartel Manual

Read up on CSS and you can make many changes.

If you don't know what CSS is, it's a list of attributes a web site uses to control pages on the entire site. A change in a CSS style sheet can affect all the pages the same way, giving uniformity.

CSS Introduction is a great foundation.


----------



## westmama (Feb 22, 2010)

I have Sunday Drive too... did you figure it out?


----------

